# Cleveland Reservoir Area



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi all, 

Camping at Cleveland reservoir for a few days this week/weekend and wondering if anyone has any input on the lakes streams in this area? Haven't fished here since I was a kid. I will be fly fishing and have my float tube my wife will have the spinning rig. Anyone been up lately fishing? I am going to try to hit several spots as we are camping Wednesday-Sunday. 

Thanks


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Never fished cleveland itself, but Huntington and Millers Flat are both a stones' throw away with lots of fish. Millers is full of planter Rainbows, and Huntington would be great for Tigers out of the tube. I'd assume Cleveland is similar to Millers Flat Res.

Take a drive straight down the Huntington Canyon road from Cleveland and you hit the Artificial Flies and Lures section of Huntington Creek below Electric Lake Dam that is a ton of fun to fly-fish as well. Water is super clear and you can see all the browns just sitting in their feeding lanes. They can be a bit spooky, but it makes for some fun sight-fishing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The Hunting Canyon area might be affected by the Trail Canyon fire that has been ongoing. I know that they had the HWY 31 closed down for a while.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/article/5830/43671/

Canyon is open. You should be fine....


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sweet thanks guys. I was planning to explore the creek a bit but am still fine tuning the Stillwater fly fishing techniques. A big tiger on the float tube would be ideal. I will have several days to explore.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I fished huntington from shore a little on the 4th and didn't get any bites.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> Take a drive straight down the Huntington Canyon road from Cleveland and you hit the Artificial Flies and Lures section of Huntington Creek below Electric Lake Dam that is a ton of fun to fly-fish as well.


Flies only for the first mile or so, until it meets the Left Fork, then lures are allowed. Only pure fly-only public water in the state.

Cleveland is full of plump 15" rainbows and some nice wild cutthroat. Float over to the inlet area and fish natural streamers on sinking line. Kick-troll across the dam too. Should work out.

The big cutts eat the suckers, which are plentiful in there.

The inlet stream (Lake Creek) used to be pretty special, but not anymore. The outlet is fun, especially farther downstream. Some of the tributaries are pretty sweet too. Don't overlook the tiniest of streams in that area. Some gorgeous little cutts and browns live in them.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

LOAH said:


> Flies only for the first mile or so, until it meets the Left Fork, then lures are allowed. Only pure fly-only public water in the state.
> 
> Cleveland is full of plump 15" rainbows and some nice wild cutthroat. Float over to the inlet area and fish natural streamers on sinking line. Kick-troll across the dam too. Should work out.
> 
> ...


Thanks LOAH! So where is the fly only section? Is it right below the dam or further downstream?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Huntington Creek
, Emery County
Below Electric Lake.
(a) Right Fork (from Flood and Engineers 
canyons upstream to Electric Lake Dam):
• Limit 2 trout.
• Artificial flies only
(b) Left Fork (from the top of the USFS camp
-
ground, near the confluence with Right Fork, 
to the headwaters, including all tributaries: 
Scad Valley Creek, Rolfson Creek, Lake Creek, 
Staker Creek, Millers Flat Creek and Paradise 
Creek):
• Anglers are encouraged to harvest brown 
trout. 
• Artificial flies and lures only


You also have to be aware of the private property below the dam


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Does anyone know if the private land right below the dam is posted?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think it's some pacificorp stuff right below the dam. But there are well defined access points for the creek throughout the whole artificial flies only section, so much that I've never had to worry about the private property....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Some of the area below the dam is owned by individuals and not a corporation. I used to know a few families that had property there, and the last time that I was there it was posted but that was quite a few years ago.


----------

